# What kind of fish is this?



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

I caught this fish earlier this afternoon using a Rapala crank bait. I thought this was weird because the fish


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Your picture is not showing. I might just be too soon


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

I accidentally posted it unfinished. I want to start a new thread. can I delete this one?


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd just go ahead and finish the thread and post the picture. It'll be fine.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

looks like what i usually catch

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok so here's the fish. It has small sucker mouth so I thought it was weird that it hit the crank bait


----------



## Siskiefu (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol, freshwater drum, aka sheephead 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Did You catch it on the Hocking?? It's loaded with them . My biggest to date is 14lbs, they bite on just about everything


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah I caught it on the hocking. Never seen one before for some reason


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Don't tell anyone, but I kept one once and it was delish'. Flaky and firm like seabass.


----------



## Siskiefu (Mar 20, 2012)

anglerNpurgatory said:


> Don't tell anyone, but I kept one once and it was delish'. Flaky and firm like seabass.


I vote a fish fry held by you  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes,not too bad eating a pinch.I caught a 24lber. down at lake Cumberland in Kentucky a couple yrs ago jigging for smallmouth w/my spinning rod and 8lb. test.I though it was a big catfish for most of the fight and it was a memorable fight!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep that's a fresh water drum or sheep head as we call them up on lake erie. I have eaten a few of them back many yrs ago when we went fishing on dale hollow lake. there not the best fish to eat but if you clean them like a white bass there not to bad. just fillet them and clean all red meat off the back side of the fillet and remove the big blood vein down the middle of the fillet.

up on erie while fishing for walleye they are just another trash fish like white bass and those darn little white perch, LOL.
sherman


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

baaaa baaaa:goat:


----------

